
Show HN: Vulners.com, new vulnerability aggregator database - vulnersTeam
Hi!
One day, working with CVE-Details database I mentioned, that it&#x27;s damn slow and has no lucene-style search.
Using google is actually good...but takes too long to find security stuff.<p>So..The idea was quite easy - to build my own vulnerability database with google-style search and a lot of sources.
Here it is - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com
It&#x27;s not just about CVE and security bulletins. It holds information about HackerOne bug bounty programs, hacker forums, vendor bulletins, different exploits databases, metasploit modules and so on.<p>The most powerful feature is built-in dorks)<p>Like this:
All public Yahoo vulnerabilities:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com&#x2F;search?query=type:hackerone%20team.name:yahoo<p>Or maybe SQL injections?:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com&#x2F;search?query=type:hackerone%20sql%20injection<p>For linux users... Vulnerabilities in SUSE:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com&#x2F;search?query=type:suse<p>Or some exploits for Windows 10:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com&#x2F;search?query=type:exploitdb%20%22windows%2010%22<p>Even take a look for info at the hackers forums, some articles by d0znpp?:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com&#x2F;search?query=type:rdot%20d0znpp<p>Lets search for Metasploit modules for Apache:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vulners.com&#x2F;search?query=type:metasploit%20apache<p>Quite easy, yes? And damn fast :)
It is absolutely freeware, written with Python, Elasticsearch and MongoDB.
Daily updates and upcoming 2.0 version :)
Hope, you will like it.
Any contacts and feature requests: isox@vulners.com
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines for Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
vulnersTeam
Oh,thanks :) Done

~~~
x_x
You can also put a direct link to your website

~~~
vulnersTeam
Looks like it too late to edit submission

